
Megaupload 2.0 Will Link File Transfers to Bitcoin Transactions - schallertd
https://torrentfreak.com/megaupload-2-0-will-link-file-transfers-bitcoin-transactions-160805/
======
Fej
Isn't this what got Megaupload in trouble in the first place?

Also doesn't Kim Dotcom not own the Mega trademark anymore?

